# Stones 2015...



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://womc.cbslocal.com/2015/02/11/rolling-through-detroit-this-time/

Recently, the core members of The Rolling Stones gathered in New York City for a series of meetings that were rumored to be about the band's future. Apparently that was in deed the case as Detroit's WOMC reports that The Rolling Stones will tour North America in June and July. 

WOMC's Jim Johnson had just finished a conversation with Stones' guitarist Ron Wood and quickly posted the biggest news from the chat. Wood told WOMC that "the plans were finalized earlier this month at a band meeting in New York." The Rolling Stones last toured North America in 2013. 

If the tour does wind up happening, we'll be interested to see whether saxophonist Karl Denson is part of the band as he was for a recent tour of Australia and New Zealand. We should note Karl D. doesn't currently have any dates confirmed for those months.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd rather see Denson than the Stones TBQH.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I believe the official announcement for summer 2015 shows in North America will come next Thursday. Similar to last tour, billboards with #getwhatyouneed & Thursday have popped up in places like Atlanta & San Diego this morning.

For those with a taste for rumour, it might be a good time to "hypothetically" book a hotel near Ralph Wilson Stadium outside Buffalo for Saturday, July 11th if one was a gambler... I wouldn't bother driving down for the show if I lived close to the Plains of Abraham in Quebec City though. Certainly not on a rumour.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sign up here for alerts/info

http://www.justakissaway.rocks/


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Zip Code Tour
Rerelease of Sticky Fingers on May 25. Doesn't sound like Mick Taylor will involved at this point.

24 May 
San Diego
Petco Park

30 May 
Columbus, OH
Ohio Stadium

3 June 
Minneapolis, MN
TCF Bank Stadium

6 June 
Dallas, TX
AT&T Stadium

9 June 
Atlanta, GA
Bobby Dodd Stadium

12 June 
Orlando, FL
Orlando Citrus Bowl

17 June 
Nashville, TN
LP Field

20 June 
Pittsburgh, PA
Heinz Field

23 June 
Milwaukee, WI
Summerfest

27 June 
Kansas City, MO
Arrowhead Stadium

1 July 
Raleigh, NC
Carter-Finley Stadium

4 July 
Indianapolis, IN
Indianapolis Motor Speedway

8 July 
Detroit, MI
Comerica Park

11 July 
Buffalo, NY
Ralph Wilson Stadium

15 July 
Quebec, QC
Le Festival d'été de Québec


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

[video=youtube;_so1hR1ppyg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=39&amp;v=_so1hR1ppyg[/video]


----------

